# Can I get a plow mount for '94 Chevy Astro?



## jeremyb

It's an extended minivan, the 8 seater version. I have found the Snowbear mount but it says it isn't for the Extended body....

Anyone know if I can get one?

Thanks!


----------



## augerandblade

Ya got to be kidding us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wild bill

*huh!*

not to be to negative but W HY! you cant be that desperate .no offence meant .


----------



## CityGuy

If you have 1000-1500 for a snow bear you have enough to pay someone to plow the drive for ya.


----------



## artic429

Can you say ...............MONSTER..... MONSTER GARAGE...... LOL..... I cant say that i would recommend doing it but what the hell..... most of us have seen that pic floating around here with the snow plow on that VW.....lol..... I would pay someone to push your snow for you till you get a better plow/truck-van set up. But do keep us informed if you do hook a blade to the front of that beast.


----------



## jeremyb

Wow you guys are negative! Why can't I give it a try? They make a mount for the short wheelbase, so why not mine?


----------



## augerandblade

jeremyb;742186 said:


> Wow you guys are negative! Why can't I give it a try? They make a mount for the short wheelbase, so why not mine?


Okay, why should the wheel base (length of the truck ) be important when you are mounting it on the front of the van. Should it not be similiar to a shorter wheelbase.??????????? I dont know, Im just throwing that out there


----------



## jeremyb

Well that's what I thought but that's what it says...


----------



## augerandblade

I would take a look at a long wheelbase and a short wheelbase and see if theres any difference. Sometimes itsa pencil pusher setting the specs and they for some strange reason would only recommend (dumb) that you only plow with the shorter van. So get those coveralls on and do some mechanical detective work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duncan90si

I say go for it. It can't push any worse than this.....


----------



## swa136

A BMW w/ sidecar plowing snow? Now I have seen everything!!!!

Jeremy, is your Astro 4wd???


----------



## MrBigStuff

jeremyb;742186 said:


> Wow you guys are negative! Why can't I give it a try? They make a mount for the short wheelbase, so why not mine?


Because, when they extend the frame, it is not built strong enough for the forces being applied to it when plowing. An example of this was the older 1500 series GM trucks. If you had the extended cab, the frame was too weak to handle the plow, you had to upgrade to the 2500 or larger for plowing.

There's nothing actually stopping you from giving it a try. There have been many people who thought they knew better than the people who actually designed the vehicle. It's like walking across the street without looking. You can do it hundreds of times without getting hit. Those people proclaim it is safe to cross without looking because they have never suffered any ill consequence from doing so. But sooner or later the odds catch up with you. Imagine causing a wreck with your improvised mount. *Everyone* will be lined up to string you up by the short hairs for your negligence.


----------



## speedy

The Astro is based on a Chevy 1500 shortbox frame. As long as it's not a V-plow. I don't see why a homesteader/suburbanite type of plow wouldn't work.


----------



## justme-

Actually- quite often those of us who think we know better than the ones who designed it are right- the pencil pushers have legal department's guiding them too. My Dodge is not allowed to have a plow because it's a diesel (Exceeds the front axle weight limit)- I'm not the only one that's been plowing with one for extended times (over a decade on mine) with no issues. I did truss mine to be safe, but since it's the exact same axle on the 1 ton versions and they can plow.....

As to plowing with an Astro- I can't imagine it will be much use in anything heavy/wet, or deep regardless of which plow mount (I do agree with the response as to why the short but not extended - the extended cab pickups have the same limitations in some models). It's probably going to push poorly, and is defiantly going to be a bear to maneuver. You will need weight in the back, over the wheels for any traction at all- even if it is a 4wd model. I remember hearing alot of performance complaints- the lower power the engine the worse it will push- so no matter what plow with the storm.


----------



## illiniplower

Surprised this hasn't been moved to the Jokes thread in the off topic forum. This just shows why some people shouldn't be plowing in the first place!


----------



## Craaaig

post pics if you do it


----------



## MrBigStuff

justme-;742892 said:


> Actually- quite often those of us who think we know better than the ones who designed it are right- the pencil pushers have legal department's guiding them too. My Dodge is not allowed to have a plow because it's a diesel (Exceeds the front axle weight limit)- I'm not the only one that's been plowing with one for extended times (over a decade on mine) with no issues. I did truss mine to be safe, but since it's the exact same axle on the 1 ton versions and they can plow......


How much more does the diesel engine weigh than the gas version? The difference being, that extra weight is *directly* over that front axle. A 1 ton GVWR doesn't mean you are placing the extra weight over one axle. In fact, it's more toward the rear axle on a pickup. So I think your comparison isn't valid.

I hear that a lot- the legal dept puts the ixnay on plow usage. It doesn't make sense to me. They allow plowing with the platform that can do it with the accepted margin/tolerance for failure. If your rig could handle it, it would be to their benefit to advertise it that way. They'd sell more trucks with an advantage over the competition.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

MrBigStuff said:


> Because, when they extend the frame, it is not built strong enough for the forces being applied to it when plowing.





speedy said:


> The Astro is based on a Chevy 1500 shortbox frame. As long as it's not a V-plow. I don't see why a homesteader/suburbanite type of plow wouldn't work.


Both of you guys are wrong. The Astro and Safari vans are NOT based on a Chevy 1500 frame...they aren't even close to the same. The Astro/Safari does share a few front end parts with the 1500's as well as the "B" body cars. The Snowbear mount will work on the extended length vans...I ran one on my 98 AWD since 1999. It has always plowed my driveway just outside of Oswego, NY. Most of you guys say it'll never work...I say bull...we get more snow in 1 season than most of you get in 5 or 10!

I will say it would be pretty much useless on a 2WD van though.

Here are a couple pics...


----------



## PhantomRacer

Yup, you need to have mighty thick skin to admit you have a snowbear on this forum...Mention 2wd or a minivan...forget it.. They bring out the flamethrowers! Trust me!

have 10 years plowing with a SB on a 2wd truck, and it works flawlessly, never let me down. Never got stuck. Worth its weight in gold this season!

Search the forum, there are MANY satisfied owners of Snowbear plows. 

The only thing I do on my truck is use snow tires, and throw my summer tires in the back for ballast. Has not let me down, even once.


----------



## Craaaig

u can plow and bring the whole family!


----------



## JD Dave

This is the noncommercial forum, the guy wants to plow his own driveway, I should attack all you guys that don't know how to price lots and apply salt and wonder if this blade will fit my truck. Keep an open mind guys. An Astro van with a Snow bear is better then shovelling.


----------



## DeVries

Gimme a break. What are you on crack?

The time and energy, let alone the frustration putting a blade on your van is not worth it. Hire a qualified local contractor, or buy a snow blower.


----------



## JD Dave

DeVries;743319 said:


> Gimme a break. What are you on crack?
> 
> The time and energy, let alone the frustration putting a blade on your van is not worth it. Hire a qualified local contractor, or buy a snow blower.


Back in 1970 that's what someone told my dad when he started plowing the local mall with farm tractors.


----------



## DeVries

Tractors make sense. Vans on the other hand..................................I dunno. LOL


----------



## augerandblade

jeremyb;741893 said:


> It's an extended minivan, the 8 seater version. I have found the Snowbear mount but it says it isn't for the Extended body....
> 
> Anyone know if I can get one?
> 
> Thanks!


Well there you go Jeremy, talk to Lifted 4x4 Astro, It can be done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:salute:


----------



## jeremyb

Wow a lot of mixed response. Many thanks to J D Dave who rightly pointed out that all I want to do is plough my own driveway, which ain't that big. And thanks for all the other 'GO FOR IT' responses. I have spent hours shovelling snow, and I'm fed up with it. My van is 4WD, and it's sitting there while I shovel??? Why not use it??? 

All you snooty guys who think this is a joke, I don't know what your problem is. I'm not talking about starting a plowing business, I just want to make use of my vehicle. If it can't be done, why do they make plow mounts for Astros in the first place? All those who suggest I pay someone else to plow, or buy a plow truck (!), don't you think I would do that if I could afford it? Duh.

I am going to give it a try. The mounts are $99 on eBay (which I can afford as a one off investment), and I have a friend with a spare plow. I hope I can somehow attach the plow to the mount - it isn't a snowbear plow! But he can weld, so I expect he'll figure it out.

I'll post pics when I'm done....

Thanks again for the encouragement!


----------



## leroycool

EVERYTHING can be done with the right tools  

never say never 

i dont really like vans but it is way better than the old way of doing things (shovel) 

mabe DeVries had some bad things happen in the back of a van


----------



## PhantomRacer

to me it is more than just paying for someone to plow. To me it is WHEN and how often I want it plowed. With a contractor I can't always control when he gets there.

I like being able to decide... mmm its a couple inches out there..lets plow..10 minutes later..done. Next morning..some more snow falls..no biggie.. just push the snow. done. Come home from work..plow..done. 

Takes about 30 seconds to put the plow on, 20 to take off. No biggie. 

And as was mentioned.... This is a NON COMMERCIAL forum. ie homeowners that want to plow their drive. A snowbear is MORE than qualified to plow a drive, whether it is on a F250, my chevy 2wd, chevy astro, or a Chevy tracker. If the plow fits.. you must plow. 

I will give you that a proper 4wd is BETTER in ALL respects to plowing, better results, and faster. But not all of us NEED to own a 2500 chevy or a 250 ford all year long. Sometimes good enough... is..well..good enough.

I like that I use my 2wd truck to pull my boat, get mulch, get lumber, and in the winter, plow. 

Just because a 2wd (or minivan) can't do the BEST job, doesn't mean it can't be useful. If you can get a blade on the minivan... go for it. 

As long as you don't hurt anyone or damage other peoples property, obey the laws, who are we to judge what other people plow with.


----------



## ArcticCat1

Lifted Astro, 

I was hoping you would put those pics up! The proof is right there that the AWD Astros can move snow!

Now the naysayers can pipe down...


----------



## antjmar

I am going to give it a try. The mounts are $99 on eBay (which I can afford as a one off investment) said:


> Keep in mind you will need the "crossbar" in addition to the mounts. the mounts will just go under the van the part that connect to the plow is a separate piece . if you know a welder I think you dont need the mounts but will need something to connect to the plow. Since your friends plow isnt a snowbear I dont think those mounts will help much. What brand of plow is it?
> I would put the plow in the van show the welder and ask him what he can do to make it work!
> Keep in mind the snowbear weighs about 250 lbs a "heavy duty" plow can weigh up to 800 -900 lbs. Those snowbear mounts may not handle that weight well and neither may the Astro. Not trying to be negative I have a snowbear and am happy with it so far but you are talking about mixing two different manufactures... may not work good luck!


----------



## REAPER

http://www.realtruck.com/snowbear_snowplow_vehicle_mounts/R14913P1C1T.html#order

With the drop down menu's they have a 1994 Astro van listed. About $300 for everything mount wise.


----------



## vtzdriver

We owned 2 Astros over a period of 10 years and their traction was excellent with good winter tread. The biggest frustration was the 15" rims and the ground clearance limitations.

That said, the AWD is fully automatic with no way to override and lock it in. Our last van wound up with the front axle locked in full time and the cost to repair was prohibitive.


----------



## MrBigStuff

Lifted4x4Astro;743083 said:


> Both of you guys are wrong. The Astro and Safari vans are NOT based on a Chevy 1500 frame...they aren't even close to the same.


Er, please show me where I said it was. I used the 1500 as an *example* of limitations imposed when the frame is extended.



> Most of you guys say it'll never work...I say bull...we get more snow in 1 season than most of you get in 5 or 10!


I for one never said it wouldn't work. There are lots of examples where people strapped plows onto the least capable platform and proceeded to plow snow with it. Doing something doesn't make it right. I think everyone conceeds that it CAN work. What they're disputing is if it SHOULD be done. Heck, plow your own driveway with a shovel mounted on a donkey if you want. I simply wanted to point out some of the risks when you start extending frames/bodies without beefing up the frame/suspension/drivetrain. And if you ever transport this rig on public roadways and get into trouble, your keister may be hanging out in the breeze.


----------



## fisher guy

Craaaig;743303 said:


> u can plow and bring the whole family!


u can use them for ballast lol


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

MrBigStuff...



> jeremyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you guys are negative! Why can't I give it a try? They make a mount for the short wheelbase, so why not mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Because, when they extend the frame, it is not built strong enough for the forces being applied to it when plowing. An example of this was the older 1500 series GM trucks. If you had the extended cab, the frame was too weak to handle the plow, you had to upgrade to the 2500 or larger for plowing.
Click to expand...

Jeremyb asked about the mount for the shorter Astros and extended length vans. You posted that the frame extension is weaker due to length. This is simply WRONG in reference to the Astro and Safari vans. The 10" of extended length is 100% in the rear! It simply gives 10" of extra room behind the 3rd seat. The front sub-frame is identical in the shorties as well as the extended vans. They ALL have the same wheelbase. This discussion has nothing to do with 1500's.

What most of the nay-sayers don't realize is that the Astro and Safari vans have the same engine and tranny as the 1/2 ton trucks minus the extra tranny cooler (which most 1/2 tons don't have anyways). The transfer case is a 1-off unit but it is very strong...it is the same one used in the Typhoon and Cyclone trucks. The front and rear diff's are the same as is used in the S-10's so they are plenty strong for a Snowbear and plowing a personal driveway.

The guys I work with all said the same thing the first time they saw my van with the plow on it..."what the hell are you doing with that?" I laughed at them cause I paid less for the plow than a decent snowblower and I can sit in a warm vehicle, drinking a cold beer and listening to music while plowing my driveway.



DeVries said:


> The time and energy, let alone the frustration putting a blade on your van is not worth it. Hire a qualified local contractor, or buy a snow blower.


The Snowbears are a LOT easier to mount daily and even install than my Fisher EZ-V was and is! You sir, should open your mind up a little...this IS the Homeowner section after all.


----------



## augerandblade

tymusicHey Lifted 4x4 Astro. I didnt read all the previous posts prior to this one, I said my bit, But anytime ya do something unconventional people have a hard time accepting it. Especially when they shelled out too much money on their requirements. More power to ya I say.:saluteayup


----------



## dunedog

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dunedog

These vehicles make great personal plow rigs.

250 lbs of torque and weigh 3 tons but some things to consider......!

Unless you do a lift (very easy/ see Overland Vans) you sit pretty low.
Also check your RPO code located on your glovebox door. If G80 is listed your van has a positrac rear. Lots of AWD or 4WD vehicles are in reality only driving 2 wheels!

I have yet to find any type of snow this rig could not easily deal with.


----------



## dunedog




----------



## yooper68

Just stumbled across this website while doing research on a snowpush for my tractor. I have owned a 99 AWD Astro for over 8 years; it has fantastic traction in the snow (especially with snow tires). The weight distribution is much better than a truck. The Astro running gear is pretty much the same as S10 or Blazer; should work fine for plowing. In an area that gets less snow than here (we get 200+ inches per year), it should be just fine to use the Astro to plow a driveway. One thing though, the front end running gear is a little weak on these vans.... Last year, I bought a John Deere 3520 compact tractor with loader and cab; that is my snow-scoop and it is simply awesome.... I could have saved $20k by putting a SnowBear on the Astro. Or better yet, could have saved $16k by putting a Blizzard Speedwing on the 03 Dodge Ram 2500.


----------



## augerandblade

Yipper Yooper 68 But youll be able to do more commercial work with the JD 3520


----------



## JCStrasser

You guys are friggin' ruthless. The OP wants to trade-in his shovel for warm cab, back saving, personal (non-commercial) snow pusher.

I built my own mount for a grading blade pull plow- no welding required. Plowed a 2000' unpaved road for two years with a 1/2 ton P.U. in northern N.H.

He isn't gonna' be running at 20mph with 60-100 more driveways to do. He knows that if he is stupid with his plowing that he is going to be paying the bills for repairs.

I wish Jeremyb lots of luck and he'll be fine....

John


----------



## Mark13

MrBigStuff;742805 said:


> older 1500 series GM trucks. If you had the extended cab, the frame was too weak to handle the plow, you had to upgrade to the 2500 or larger for plowing.


So does that mean my ec/sb 1500 4x4 is less qualified to plow then my friends rc/lb 4x4 1500 due to the cab and bed configuration? My gvwr is higher then his and I believe my fawr is the same. My truck is about 6" longer but that's in the bed anyway so the front of the trucks are the same.



MrBigStuff;743014 said:


> I hear that a lot- the legal dept puts the ixnay on plow usage. It doesn't make sense to me. They allow plowing with the platform that can do it with the accepted margin/tolerance for failure. If your rig could handle it, it would be to their benefit to advertise it that way. They'd sell more trucks with an advantage over the competition.


The manufacterer's have to factor in every possible option to keep themselves safe. Reason being most do not recommend a plow on an ext cab or crew cab truck due to the amount of people you can have in there. But really, how often are you going to go out plowing with you and 5 of your closest friends? It will probably be you and maybe a shoveler at most. This throws out the argument that the truck is not capable or safe to use. What's the difference if you have a backseat with some stuff back there or a reg cab long bed with a loaded toolbox and/or a full transfer tankwhere the back seat would normally be? I'll guarantee a full transfer tank and toolbox will out weigh your back seat with a few people back there.



jeremyb;743370 said:


> All you snooty guys who think this is a joke, I don't know what your problem is.


They are the ones who think their sh1t doesn't stink. They one know one way and it's their way, not open to new ideas or ways to work smarter not harder.



MrBigStuff;744219 said:


> I for one never said it wouldn't work. There are lots of examples where people strapped plows onto the least capable platform and proceeded to plow snow with it. Doing something doesn't make it right. I think everyone conceeds that it CAN work. What they're disputing is if it SHOULD be done. Heck, plow your own driveway with a shovel mounted on a donkey if you want. I simply wanted to point out some of the risks when you start extending frames/bodies without beefing up the frame/suspension/drivetrain. And if you ever transport this rig on public roadways and get into trouble, your keister may be hanging out in the breeze.


He wants to plow his OWN driveway. I'm guessing the plow would stay somewhere on his property when not in use. He isn't out for making financial gain with this. He just doesn't want to shovel or run a snowblower any longer.

Sounds like you got the online tough guy/know it all thing going on.



dunedog;746814 said:


> weigh 3 tons
> Lots of AWD or 4WD vehicles are in reality only driving 2 wheels!.


3 tons? 6,000lbs seems kinda heavy, I'd guess 4-5k?
And you don't need a posi to plow, mine is open diffs front and rear and has no problems. Sure a posi or locker would be nice, but not required.

I say go for it. If you can fab something up and it works great and makes clearing your driveway easier, more power to ya. As I'm sure you know this would never work in a commercial setting but for a driveway or two, it's worth at least trying right?


----------



## Milwaukee

I have see astro with plow on youtube it plow like nothing snow.


I am sure his Astro would plow his driveway no problem.


Way you tell that van or minivan are not for plow? maybe I should put plow on E250 then plow it. If I did then I get pic and video.


----------



## zuidema1

*Astro plowing snow*

I found this on youtube. It seems to be plowing this guys driveway just fine.


----------



## MrBigStuff

Mark13;752444 said:


> So does that mean my ec/sb 1500 4x4 is less qualified to plow then my friends rc/lb 4x4 1500 due to the cab and bed configuration? My gvwr is higher then his and I believe my fawr is the same. My truck is about 6" longer but that's in the bed anyway so the front of the trucks are the same.


Why are you asking me? When I bought my 1500 ec, they wouldn't mount plows on them due to manfr limitations. If you know better, then more power to ya.



> Reason being most do not recommend a plow on an ext cab or crew cab truck due to the amount of people you can have in there.


Yeah, all that force from the plowing is nothing compared to your posse in the cab.



> But really, how often are you going to go out plowing with you and 5 of your closest friends? It will probably be you and maybe a shoveler at most. This throws out the argument that the truck is not capable or safe to use.


You would know better.



> What's the difference if you have a backseat with some stuff back there or a reg cab long bed with a loaded toolbox and/or a full transfer tankwhere the back seat would normally be? I'll guarantee a full transfer tank and toolbox will out weigh your back seat with a few people back there.


Well, you're not short on scenarios anyway.



> They are the ones who think their sh1t doesn't stink. They one know one way and it's their way, not open to new ideas or ways to work smarter not harder.


Yeah, putting a plow on an Astro van is definitely working smarter.



> He wants to plow his OWN driveway. I'm guessing the plow would stay somewhere on his property when not in use. He isn't out for making financial gain with this. He just doesn't want to shovel or run a snowblower any longer.
> 
> Sounds like you got the online tough guy/know it all thing going on.


Opinions vary.


----------



## 2003ctd

If you take the money its going to cost for the plow setup, plus the time it's going to take to make it fit... You could buy a beater truck with a plow on it for the same price.


----------



## Yellow Snow

Just Fire it on there.. look at this psycho.


----------



## augerandblade

Keep on fighting over this Astro thread :angry:I Just Cant Stand Peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artic429

Yeah no doubt......... but you got to say that vid was funny.... im wondering how many people this guy pissed off by making big piles of compacted snow that are hard to move instead of having a plow truck move the snow to the right places the right way. I understand they had an ass load of snow to move and nowhere to go with it but that set up wasnt that effective. Yeah sure he was moving snow but it was just piling up in someone elses way. If i was his neighbor, he wouldnt like the pile of snow i left him to deal with if he pushed all that snow towards my drive. But it aint my prob.... so F' it..


----------



## cherokeeman

i have a idea cut the rear section down with a torch and make a flat bed out of it ha ha maby some people wont be so negative


----------



## IPLOWSNO

ive seen lifted astros, astro. very good fab guy, i beleive he works at the plants so he is an awesome welder. he ended up putting a bigger lift and hummer tires on it. my wife had a astro at the time then i bought my awd van. if i did put a [plow on it it would have no problem pushing snow , i have a locker and traction is not an issue. as far as backing up i have no problem as i can drive, remember you too can be a commercial truck driver in 60 days lol


----------



## [email protected]

one very effective snow pusher I drove was a Quigly 4x4 conversion van, just as long as you know the van why not push with it? I don't see why an astrovan won't work? Lay off the guy you work with what you have... And as far as admitting you have a snowbear this is the nonprofessional section. The quigley was unstoppable and my cousin had a Mazda MPV minivan that was awd that was just as good in the snow and mud.... Why not stay warm and push your snow, If he wants to bring the family alone so be it. They are ballast, but why buy a beater that he's going to have to pay for, register, pay insurance, and tax on.... I say use what you got , if it dosen't work for ya, make it.......


----------



## tuna

Don`t listen to the negative BS,if a 4x4 Quad can plow a driveway then for dam sure an awd Astro van can to.As for taking the money and buying a beater truck who the hell wants that eyesore in their yard maybe there is not room for another truck.It`s your van go for it you will be happy you did when you are sitting in a nice warm dry Astro van and your nieghbor is out there freezing his balls off with a shovel or blower.


----------



## dunedog

Did you ever go forward with the plow project?


----------

